# Axminster-Trade-Series-AWFS18-Scroll Saw



## xiphidius (30 Jan 2017)

I'm just about to order an Axminster-Trade-Series-AWFS18-Scroll Saw. (imminent) 
I would also like to include some extra blades with my order, I am a newbie to the game but have used shop machinery before such as bandsaws etc.
Can the membership please advise me with links from the Axminster site on which blades I should be buying, what sizes, quantities. Which would I be using the most...(a good cross section)...I dont want to just order the saw and be left wanting for blades.

Regards
C


----------



## Claymore (30 Jan 2017)

.......


----------



## xiphidius (30 Jan 2017)

Cheers Brian...it's Colin btw hahahaha
No worries thats exactly the answer I was looking for.
I'll order a couple of multi packs for starters coupled with the no name pack that should see me going for a while ...hopefully..
Thanks for the input
Barry...hahahahahaha...I mean Brian lol


----------



## Claymore (30 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## xiphidius (30 Jan 2017)

Hahaha Bev 
non sexist lol.....Just asked about combined postage from the Bay of Fleas...Axminster Ebay site is about a tenner cheaper than their actual website ??? so will offset a pack of blades.
Regards 
Cliff


----------



## xiphidius (31 Jan 2017)

Axminster Tools would not combine postage on a new saw plus 2 packs of pegas blades via Ebay..
Told me to order via their main site....

Ebay Axminster site...the saw is £449.95 and FREE Delivery
Axminster Website... the saw is £460.96 FREE Delivery on orders over x amount (I'm well over that amount)

The blades are not listed on Ebay but it's Effectively the same bloomin shop lol

So swings and roundabouts really, thought I might have squeezed them for the price of a pack of blades within Ebay...didn't know they were that hard up if they wanted a sale...(blades = circa £10 ea).....suppose thats how business works hahahahaha



> Email Reply Quote
> Hello
> Thank you for your message. If you would like to order all of these together, I would recommend ordering via our website.



I suppose an order of circa £500 quid is nothing these days lol
I've a good mind just to go for the Hegner now...lol


----------



## scrimper (31 Jan 2017)

xiphidius":1vd3bqbe said:


> Axminster Tools would not combine postage on a new saw plus 2 packs of pegas blades via Ebay..
> Told me to order via their main site....
> 
> Ebay Axminster site...the saw is £449.95 and FREE Delivery
> ...



A bit mean if you ask me, on an order like that one would think they could throw in the extra blades you wanted for free.

Crafty too, by getting you to order via their website they are saving on ebay fees!


----------



## xiphidius (31 Jan 2017)

I thought so too scrimper....not that I was looking for a massively better deal...but seems strange to me that they will sell you a saw on Ebay but dont offer the blades..hmmmmm......its only £10 in the cold light of day and I'm not overly concerned about paying it, but the short shrift of the email reply threw me, a little a bit on the blunt side, considering you are in business and may get repeat business on the back of how you deal with your customers...but hey I'm only a small fish in a big pond or so it seems lol

Axminster website reads
Our quality delivery service is free on orders over £50, to most of the UK, and only £1 on orders under £50!

So I'll just order the saw from the Bay of Fleas and take the hit on £1 delivery for the blades from their site...hahahahaha
a long way round to save a few quid but needs must ...why cant things be so much simpler for the sake of £1 p&p lol


----------



## Buffalo Chas (31 Jan 2017)

Colin Axminster charge £4.95 p&p to Northern Ireland. I buy my Pegas blades from them and that is the rate they charge me.

Charley


----------



## xiphidius (31 Jan 2017)

ALL ORDERED.....Yup Charley just noticed that...I couldn't order the blades from Ebay so I just ordered the saw and then the blades from their site. No winning at this game eh lol.....
Anyway its all purchased now so I'm looking forward to getting some work done and projects finished.. (after the learning curve that is).


----------



## Claymore (31 Jan 2017)

...........


----------



## xiphidius (1 Feb 2017)

Hahaha,
I expect so Bart, lol. and expensive keystroke there and a nice splash screen congratulating me on the purchase lol
Cant wait to get cracking...to see how things pan out.
This saw will make things a little easier for me in certain areas, who knows I may even try intarsia one day lol
Let ya know how things pan out
Regards
C


----------



## NazNomad (1 Feb 2017)

When you're next in the market for blades, order the Niqua blades from FleaBay. Same as the coveted Flying Conman... errm, I mean Dutchman... blades.


----------



## xiphidius (1 Feb 2017)

Cheers buddy will check that out
*Bonus*...I earned 449 Nectar points......which equates to £2.25 in todays money hahahahahahaha

Regards
C


----------



## gjhimages (1 Feb 2017)

I bought my Niqua blades from hobbies but can't remember if it was fleabay or from their website direct


----------



## xiphidius (2 Feb 2017)

Niqua blades I can only find in large quantities at around 25 GBP for a gross...cant see me needing a gross of one size for now, perhaps when I get sorted and find my actual feet whereby I'll probably be using only 3 sizes consisting of something of the order of Fine, Medium and Heavy (maybe an ultra Fine)...and a few doz of each I imagine would be ok.....Anyway for now I have 3 pkts of Pegas mixed starter sets to go at, snap a few and find my way about.....DPD have the saw at my local depot this morning so I presume they will try and deliver it today at some point, here lieth a problem of no one being in as we both work...and the depot only being open until 6pm....so its looking like a Sat morning pickup if not left with a neighbour lol......So cant wait...Like a bloody child at christmas hahahahaha.


----------



## loftyhermes (2 Feb 2017)

Have a look at the following, there are others but I've used these.
http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/powe ... ccessories
http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/cate ... ades_1.htm
http://www.hegner.co.uk/catalogsearch/r ... 0&q=blades
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## JanetsBears (2 Feb 2017)

xiphidius":2e1zyrbt said:


> ....So cant wait...Like a bloody child at christmas hahahahaha.


It's 3 weeks since I got my first scroll saw so I remember that feeling well. I'm loving it and having a great time learning how to use it. I'm sure you'll love your new toy too. 

You're not looking very well at the moment, are you sure you're up for working? Perhaps you need to go home to recover? 

Chris


----------



## xiphidius (2 Feb 2017)

IT'S ARRIVED...YeeHaw.... :lol: 
Well hows that for service, ordered Tuesday night circa 11.30pm by the time I pressed the button and was delivered today (Thurs - Northern Ireland) before noon.
Now I need to make a little bench for it and that wont happen until the weekend..so stand by for the unboxing then..lol....
The blades also arrived, 3 pkts of Pegas starter packs, various sizes....I cannot get over the slenderness of these things..I kinda knew they'd be small but not this small hahaha...need to be careful methinks as I might snap some actually fitting them hahahaha.

Stand by folks for the myriad of dumbo questions comming your way pretty soon....lol
Regards
C


----------



## scrimper (2 Feb 2017)

Haven't you got the box open yet?


----------



## NazNomad (2 Feb 2017)

scrimper":17n22apl said:


> Haven't you got the box open yet?



Don't you have to break a bottle of champagne across the bows? I think Brian drunk his when he launched HMS Axminster.


----------



## xiphidius (2 Feb 2017)

Hahahaha I'm a patient type guys, I will open the box a little later tonight but I want to build a table first and foremost and that cant happen until the weekend when I can get to buy some timber.
No rush guys hahahaha.
A question if I may.....How much slope do you think is sufficient front to back......

*From floor level how much higher is the rear plate of your saw in relation to the front?*

Rear measurement = ( ) mm
Front Measurement = ( ) mm

Your help appreciated in this matter

as for a tipple of celebration...will this suffice lol
Regards
C


----------



## AES (2 Feb 2017)

Congrats on you new arrival xiphidius.

Re your Q about table height, as already said answering a previous post of yours, my own table top is absolutely level.

As mentioned in that US beginners vid I linked to a few days back, the guy there suggested it reduces strain and aches & pains on the shoulders and neck muscles to have a sloping top (higher at the back, lower at the front). And I've seen similar comments before that vid, so when I got my new saw I tried that in mock up form, but fixed firmly enough to actually use the saw. I found exactly to the contrary, I got MORE aches & pains, but that's me, and I have long standing back & shoulder problems anyway.

So FWIW, I would strongly advise when building your table to make it easy to change after your first attempt (IMHO you need at least a couple of hours at the saw to decide what's comfortable/what isn't); OR curb your (natural) enthusiasm on building the "final" table and instead, first lash up something to allow you to try various set ups and heights/angles until you're sure exactly what you really want - I think we're all different in such matters.

Also FWIW, I sit at my saw table, on a height adjustable typist's chair and will often adjust the chair height slightly (and/or the back rest angle too sometimes) as a cutting session progresses.

In my case the top of the table on which the machine rests is 73 cm off the ground (level, as said), and the top of the machine table itself ends up at 91 cm. Remember though that the table on my saw does not tilt, whereas yours does (for angle cutting). That could make a difference?

But all that's just me, and "your mileage may vary" (probably/almost certainly will).

HTH, & good luck.

AES


----------



## xiphidius (2 Feb 2017)

Thanks AES for your concise analysis of the situation in hand.
I will be making a basic table of which I have already drawn up some plans. I was going to make it tilt but as you so rightly pointed out I will play around with the idea until the final measurements present themselves to suit my own personal seating or standing position...
The actual design is stable and simple in itself and the timber wont cost the earth so I wont be breaking the bank on this prototype...I will make it level for now (would save me a lot of headaches) and see how things go. All remains to be seen.
Will post images once I have it made..
Thank you for taking time out to answer my question
Regards
C


----------



## Claymore (2 Feb 2017)

.......


----------



## xiphidius (2 Feb 2017)

Hahaha 
I'm never out of Screwfix ..Baldric lol


----------



## xiphidius (3 Feb 2017)

Please can the good members of this brilliant site tell me how to de-grease the saw table (post transit)...I understand the logic but I think they have overkilled it by quite a bit imo lol...How and what with would one clean all this gunk
as usual your replies are very much appreciated
Regards
C


----------



## AES (3 Feb 2017)

Is it "old" grease that's hardened off, or just soft?

If soft, wipe as much as you can off with old newspapers, etc. If hard, "attack" it with something like a WOODEN fish slice and get off as much as you can. Then follow up with paraffin and newspaper to get the worst of the rest off.

In either case, after the above, simply apply acetone and use kitchen roll or something similar to finish off. (Do NOT use acetone on any painted surface!).

Clean? Then apply a THIN coat of past wax with tissues or soft cloth.

AES


----------



## xiphidius (3 Feb 2017)

Its soft but very tacky....


----------



## Claymore (3 Feb 2017)

........


----------



## xiphidius (4 Feb 2017)

Hopefully I will get a little chance later on today Brian to assess its mechanicals lol
First pick up some timber, drop the War Dept to her place of work
then I have a little bit of storm damage to attend to (house fascia) 
then give the grandsons box a lick of paint
then finish the simplistic scroll saw table experiment
De-grease the whole thing, wax the table mount the cutoff switch box 
then maybe just maybe I'll get to butcher a piece of wood as you say in the trade  
No rest for the wicked
I will post some pics of the little table and hopefully get to mount and secure the saw to it
as a matter of fact what did you folks use to secure the table Hex screws/bolts ??
Regards
C


----------



## xiphidius (4 Feb 2017)

I'm gonna phone Mr Trump asking him to sign an executive order promoting a 48hr day...24 simply is not enough...I never got half of my intended jobs done today....but what I did get started was the stand...(not yet finished)
It is intended for use in the seated position and stands 820mm to the top of the Scroll saw table.
Its made from cheap timber from my local B&Q
1 pce 38x63x2440 = £3
1 pce 100x25 (fascia) found in garage 
1 pce 25mm MDF (I had laid around) roughly 520x320 before shaping
Some corner brackets from Screwfix circa £4
http://www.screwfix.com/p/stretcher-pla ... pack/12920
http://www.screwfix.com/p/angle-braces- ... pack/67412
Screws (various) already in tool box
So all made for less than a tenner....

Please dont be too hyper-critical guys as _I'm no Joiner/Cabinetmaker_ but can knock a few screws in here and there. I'm half decent with a tape measure as I was a Glass-cutter in a previous life. lol
Its all taking shape...I need to make a board at the back on which to mount the emergency stop button (switch) and probably some type of blade holder..(got some ideas so see what comes about)

Well... will it do??? 
What do you think of it so far???....Constructive criticism accepted
anything else I should add???

Thanks for following this fledgling Scroller, and for all your help thus far
Regards
C


----------



## Claymore (4 Feb 2017)

........


----------



## xiphidius (4 Feb 2017)

TBH ..Bruce, I havent even got round to opening the additional packaging hopefully I'll have a bracket for the NVR switch like you.
The table will be bolted to the floor and I have already pre-drilled the holes for that..I will access and rectify the lateral aspect.
Off to look to see if I have the illusive bracket lol
Cheers Buddy.
Regards
C
Oh BTW here's my tilted version hahahaha


----------



## Claymore (4 Feb 2017)

.......


----------



## xiphidius (4 Feb 2017)

I got this Brian...Sussed it..lot to be said for reading a manual hahahaha
I also discovered that they sent me an extra pack of Pegas blades x3...(freebie)...Happy Days. plus I have the non branded set which came with the machine. so should be ok for blades for a while...lol

Altogether now... NVR switch and air delivery system fitted.
Just not overly impressed with the kink in the semi rigid tubing (or the material used for the vibrating diaphragm)..this could split if not careful, just a small gripe but some silicone tubing may have been better. (from an aquarist's standpoint lol) I can see this failing in time.

Toolstation I'll look that one up lol

Thanks for the pointers
Regards
C


----------



## AES (4 Feb 2017)

I must say Clarence (!), referring to your post with the six pix of your table, the top middle pic looks a little unsuitable to me - whereas the top right looks much more sensible. Did you redesign the table between those 2 pix?    

Have a good weekend mate.

AES


----------



## xiphidius (4 Feb 2017)

The top middle was for the benefit of our Australian members hahahaha.
Yeah enjoy your weekend also AES...too much to do and so little time lol


----------



## xiphidius (5 Feb 2017)

I have went with Brian's advice to strengthen the lateral sides of the leg stanchions a little and have glued and screwed a couple of little wooden blocks (scrap from the front fascia) I'm happy to report its a little more sturdier now. Thanks Brian.

Apologies guys for what is probably a boring thread to most with no evidence yet of actual scrolling. Hopefully that will change shortly as I'm on another project which should intertwine at some point. Perhaps the images of the basic stand construction may be of some use to someone (hence the inclusion) I would like to include a little blade and tool holder at some point.
Regards
C


----------



## Claymore (5 Feb 2017)

.......


----------



## xiphidius (10 Feb 2017)

Tomorrow will see me attempt my first piece of scrolling, nothing fancy just an MDF relief of a lighthouse (alongside other stuff) for a kids nursery project...dont laugh we all have to start somewhere hahahaha.
Can one envisage any problems with the internal windows/doors and top holes any advice would be appreciated regarding speed settings blade size etc...obviously I'll practice a little beforehand
Regards
C


----------



## Claymore (10 Feb 2017)

.......


----------



## AES (10 Feb 2017)

Enjoy your first cutting session xiphidius.

About the only problem I anticipate with your lighthouse refers back to your post of 5th Feb - if someone comes through that door suddenly it could easily put you off your stroke  

Have fun.

AES


----------



## xiphidius (11 Feb 2017)

Thanks Brian...
and AES


> if someone comes through that door suddenly it could easily put you off your stroke


I will have enough trouble keeping up with my stroke without any voyeurism :lol: 
Let ya know how it goes 
Regards
C


----------



## darloray (8 Mar 2017)

ive been debating what saw to get for a while.
now ive got some spare cash and the garage is more or less sorted to build my bench this weekend.
I didn't know axminster had a branch in north shields which is about 30 odd miles north and saw the trade series awfs18 on there for £460 so I could pick up. maybe a bit more than I was wanting to pay as a newbie but don't want to go too cheap. 
if I went to a cheaper one what would you recommend.
I keep looking on ebay for 2nd hand hegners, but they are either single speed or too far away.


----------



## Claymore (8 Mar 2017)

.........


----------



## AES (8 Mar 2017)

I don't know that particular machine, but if you look at Claymore's work, often shown in this section, I'm sure you'll agree that based on his work any recommendation from him is worth following.

But I have often dealt with Axi for other stuff and have found them an excellent company in every respect.

So I think you're well sorted mate - and don't forget the old saying about the price/cost of a good purchase is soon forgotten in all the pleasure to be had from that purchase (or some saying along those lines anyway  ).

Best of luck and enjoy yourself.

AES


----------



## darloray (8 Mar 2017)

hi, thx brian, I think it warrants paying an extra couple of hundred for a better machine to last. 
yes I want to make stuff to sell. as I said in previous threads I can get scrap bits of solid wood from work. we have a timber factory next door to our work also , so might get bits from them. I also install furniture we make for a lot of schools in the county durham, tyne/tees area and they always have old furniture to chuck out and some of its solid stuff, so that will cut down my expenses.


----------



## xiphidius (8 Mar 2017)

For what its worth dorloray, I was originally going to buy a Hegner entry level model standard single speed no frills.
Axminster was advised by Brian, I'm glad I took his advice, this is some piece of kit...sturdy robust vibration free and virtually no noise
I dont know what the Hegners are like but the'd have to be good to beat this...and again I thank Brian for his timely advice.
Axminster after sales are up to par also if you need help 
I promise you you will not be disappointed with this machine.
Regards
C


----------



## darloray (10 Mar 2017)

im building my bench on Saturday, not sure if i've missed it in the thread but at what height should I make it. i'm 6 foot tall. do people prefer standing or sitting at the saw.

cheers
ray


----------



## Claymore (10 Mar 2017)

......


----------



## AES (10 Mar 2017)

As you're a relatively new member here darolay I don't want to be rude or simply unhelpful - but this exact question has been asked several times just recently - and the search function is generally acknowledged to be "not superior" here, but it does work!

I've just used the search function ("sit or stand at scroll saw") and immediately came up with 4 direct hits and at least 3 more which touch on this subject.

But it comes down to this - set a height which you personally find comfortable (i.e. rig up something first and try several variations on that). Same applies to sit or stand - and BTW, some people even prefer the top of the stand to be tilted forward/downward (i.e. lower at the front). Personally I always sit, and my table top is horizontal, but that's just me.

In other words it's a purely personal decision, there's no real "right" or "wrong".

I recommend you try the same search as above, then try a bit of experimenting to find what suits you before making a final decision.

HTH

AES


----------



## darloray (10 Mar 2017)

im sorry aes, I guess as this thread was about the saw im going to buy, I was having a lazy moment while having my dinner.
I normally do use search as I want to learn as much as I can, and the guys on here are fantastic for learning.


----------



## AES (10 Mar 2017)

OK mate, thanks, but no need to apologise. I ask questions on here a lot (that's how I learn!).

Hope you enjoy your new saw - and at a working height that really suits you.  

AES


----------



## darloray (12 Mar 2017)

I built the frame work up for my bench yesterday just need to sort out the top,panels for sides and doors/drawers for the front.
I made it 900mm high but made the bottom/shelf about 200mm from floor, so if the saw is too high I can cut the legs down a bit.
ive been looking about but could not find out how high the saw table is from the bottom of the saw.

cant wait to pick it up next weekend or weekend after


----------



## Claymore (12 Mar 2017)

.......


----------



## darloray (10 Apr 2017)

I was gonna go up to north shields this weekend to get it, I went on the axminster site to reserve one and they have put it up from £460 to £532 surely this is an error, that's a big jump. they close at 7pm but gonna give them a ring tomorrow


----------



## Claymore (10 Apr 2017)

......


----------



## darloray (10 Apr 2017)

thanks, ive sent a message on that but no way im drving as its 330 miles, ive asked if its variable speed and a price on delivery.

still gonna ring axminster up tomorrow as I think £72 price rise is really bad.

thanks again, ill let you know what they say


----------



## Claymore (10 Apr 2017)

.......


----------



## finneyb (11 Apr 2017)

darloray":ilivkyyq said:


> I was gonna go up to north shields this weekend to get it, I went on the axminster site to reserve one and they have put it up from £460 to £532 surely this is an error, that's a big jump. they close at 7pm but gonna give them a ring tomorrow



£460 to £ 532 ie 15% rise almost exactly the change in the sterling exchange rate following the Brexit vote.
There will be more price rises to come - my Tesco Sherry has just gone up!!!
Boris & co are remarkably quiet now that the birds are coming home to roost. 

Brian


----------



## darloray (11 Apr 2017)

hi I emailed axminster on their ad on ebay for the same machine, I got this reply back today.

Hello

Thank you for your message. We endeavour to keep our prices competitive and this means that at times we will reduce our prices. However, sometimes it is necessary for us to increase prices to take into account costs that we have incurred due to production, manufacturing or labour costs, as well as import expenses and currency fluctuations.

Kind regards




I also rang them before I saw this and spoke to a guy from axminster at our local ish one at north shields, I said it was on at £460 but upped to £532 he said he cant do it for the previous price or near to it. I mean a cash sale was waiting for them.

he never even asked if I was looking at an alternative machine on their site. I just said i'll look else where. it was as if he wasn't bothered.


----------



## Claymore (11 Apr 2017)

.......


----------



## darloray (11 Apr 2017)

that one from Manchester wasn't variable speed, he replied back saying it was pick up only. I looked again this morning but ad was gone so im guessing it was sold.
the one in dorset, im not sure yet haven't had a lot of time today to do any other searches
I might email to get some better pics and info
im not sure about transferring money on there, at least on ebay etc your covered.
thanks


----------

